# Sundown Run



## two2one (25. August 2003)

Wer hat Licht, und lust nachts zu Fahren?!! 

Ich möchte gerne so gegen 19:45 oder 20:00 los (Harburg),
und fahren bis mein licht aus geht(also nicht so lange, cheap ass, poor boy Sigma, 2 std oder so), unter der woche,
any takers...?

Gruss 
Nat


----------



## kamikaaze (25. August 2003)

Ich plane gerade den Bau einer gescheiten Lampe, bin nach Fertigstellung gerne für so einen Spass zu haben - wird aber noch ein bißchen dauern.

Bis dann, Gruss Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (25. August 2003)

Wie schon letzte Woche gesagt, bin ich dabei ! Muß nur noch schauen, ob meine Lupine noch funzt.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Martinbaby (25. August 2003)

Habe bei Janus gerade die Tage ne Petroleum-Leuchte bestellt  

Ne, soll, ne "Mirage X" sein, sagt mir zwar nix, soll aber mit speziellem Akku  ganz gut sein. Wenn die mir wirklich ne Erleuchtung bringt, komme ich gerne mal mit. Dauert aber noch ein paar Tage...

Also Interesse ist da!!


----------



## two2one (26. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *Habe bei Janus gerade die Tage ne Petroleum-Leuchte bestellt
> 
> Ne, soll, ne "Mirage X" sein, sagt mir zwar nix, soll aber mit speziellem Akku  ganz gut sein. Wenn die mir wirklich ne Erleuchtung bringt, komme ich gerne mal mit. Dauert aber noch ein paar Tage...
> ...



Die habe ich auch, jedefalls, mit die Sigma accu, wie geht die trick mit der "speziellem Accu"?!? wann das mich mehr als 45 min mit der "X" ben ich auch interesiert. 

wie sehts aus tageweise nächtste woche? bin ab mi. bei der Eurobike also diese woche klappt so wie so  nicht...



Nat


----------



## Rabbit (26. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von two2one _
> *Wer hat Licht, und lust nachts zu Fahren?!!*


Licht habe ich:





Lust auch!

Wann geht's los?


----------



## Martinbaby (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von two2one _
> *
> 
> Die habe ich auch, jedefalls, mit die Sigma accu, wie geht die trick mit der "speziellem Accu"?!? wann das mich mehr als 45 min mit der "X" ben ich auch interesiert.
> ...



Wende Dich mal an Janus, der scheint da ganz pfifig zu sein. Die Akkus sollen in einen Flaschenhalter gepreßt werden und dann über zwei Stunden halten !!!


----------



## *blacksheep* (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Martinbaby _
> *
> 
> Wende Dich mal an Janus, der scheint da ganz pfifig zu sein. Die Akkus sollen in einen Flaschenhalter gepreßt werden und dann über zwei Stunden halten !!! *



Naja, pfiffig bin ich wohl kaum.... Aber mit dem 2-Kilo-Monster-Akku, der mit etwas Nachdruck noch in einem Standard-Flaschenhalter zu befestigen ist,  sind mit 25 Watt am Lenker locker 3-4 Stunden-Touren ohne den geringsten Leuchtstärkeverlust drin....

Gruss,

Alex


----------



## Netghost (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Licht habe ich:
> 
> ...








 .....rabbit das is Kräng!!!!   Aber damit kann man wirklich Nächtens durch die HaBe fahren.....hmm was hat dich der Spass gekostet?


----------



## two2one (27. August 2003)

@Rabbit  I'm scared.... what the hell is that...that...Bug Eyed Beast 

Ich glaube du fährst ganz vorne, dann brauchen unsere licht garnicht earst anschalten...

geht irgend wann nachste woche los, abends so gegen 20:00

tag? vorschlege, werden noch angenommen

gruss 
Nat


----------



## Rabbit (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von two2one _
> *@Rabbit  I'm scared.... what the hell is that...that...Bug Eyed Beast*


Das Problem an der Phalanx ist nur, wenn ich beide Strahler einschalte hält mein Akku (Panasonic LC-R123R4PG; 12V; 3,4 Ah) keine 30 min. durch.
Nur mit der 10 Watt hält er etwa 1,5-2 Std., aber der 25W (alternativ 35W) zieht so viel Strom 
Aber Taghell ist der Trail dann 


> geht irgend wann nachste woche los, abends so gegen 20:00
> 
> tag? vorschlege, werden noch angenommen
> [/B]


Traditionell findet so ein Nightride ja immer Donnerstags statt. Das wäre auch ganz lustig wenn die AWB (AfterWorkBiker) gerade wiederkommen starten wir zu unserer Tour 

Also, Donnerstag der 4.9.2003, 20:00h Kärtner Hütte?!

Get this


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two2one (27. August 2003)

von mir aus... die Hot Shots konnen uns einfach anschliesen.

bin naturlich von der DB abhängig, hoffentlich haben die ein guten tag

Nat


----------



## Lupi (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von two2one _
> *@Rabbit  I'm scared.... what the hell is that...that...Bug Eyed Beast
> 
> *



Das sind wunderschöne selbstbaulampen aus Abflussrohren  , wunderschön, simpel und sehr hell.


----------



## Rabbit (2. September 2003)

Sorry Leute, ich muß für Donnerstag absagen!

Warum erfahrt ihr hier im Beitrag zur Alternativveranstaltung 

Trotzdem viel Spaß,
Harry


----------



## two2one (2. September 2003)

Hmm, also ist für Do. gestorben, oder wie seht's aus?

Gruss,
Nat


----------



## Rabbit (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von two2one _
> *Hmm, also ist für Do. gestorben, oder wie seht's aus?
> *


Ach so, sorry Nat, aber bisher waren wir ja nur ein Zwei-Mann-Team.
Vielleicht klappt's dann in der nächsten Woche, würde mich freuen mit so einem arrogantem Mechaniker loszuziehen


----------



## two2one (2. September 2003)

@Rabbit 

wolte nur gucken op jemand anderes sich meldet, ich werde wahrscheinlich so oder so fahren, will es aber nicht offizelle machen, bin ja leider von der DB abhängig und will keine hangen lassen wann die bahn spat kommt.
gruss,
Nat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (3. September 2003)

Hallo Nat,

mache doch ein LMB für nächste oder übernächste Woche. Das macht die Sache einfacher. Ich  habe von Leuten die sich noch nicht zu Wort gemeldet haben gehört, daß grundsätzlich Interesse besteht eine Nighttour in den Harburger Bergen zu machen. 

Gruß Andre


----------



## two2one (3. September 2003)

Also ich glaube die sonne geht schön um 18:00 runter nächste woche, ich trage di tour dann für do. 20:00 ein. das mit der bahn gilt auch für die tour.

Gruss
Nat


----------



## Sanz (11. September 2003)

Ich finde 6 * 16 Watt sind zu wenig für heute. Also Jungs und Mädels gibt Gas. Die Ausrede mit der langen Arbeit zieht heute wohl kaum. 
Außerdem wollte ich das Thema mal wieder nach oben rücken!

Andre


----------



## Rabbit (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sanz _
> *Die Ausrede mit der langen Arbeit zieht heute wohl kaum.*


Tja, was weißt Du schon darüber? 
Hier steht wieder alles Gewehr bei Fuß in höchster Alarmbereitschaft, weil MS ja den Patch für den Patch angekündigt hat (MsBlast/LOVSAN). Ausserdem soll es Informationen geben, die einen "Anschlag" auf IT-Systeme am heutigen 11. Sept. vermuten lassen.
Ich weiß noch nicht, wann ich hier heute raus komme. Was ich aber mit sicherheit weiß, ist daß ich morgen bereits um 6:30Uhr wieder auf der Matte stehen darf 

Solltet ihr trotz dem Wetter fahren wünsche ich natürlichen allen viel Spaß beim *Wetnightride* 

Gruß, 
Harry


----------



## Pan (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> ...Wetnightride
> *



...that's the real reason, isn't it??!!


----------



## Martinbaby (11. September 2003)

Beim nächsten Night Ride bin ich auch dabei! Ob Timmendorf, HaBe oder sonst wo. Bin jetzt nachtresistent.

Habe heute die Mirage X bei Janus abgeholt. Und heute abend natürlich schon mal montiert...  Die macht die Nacht zum Tag, ist megahell und funzt bestimmt 20/30 m oder noch weiter! (auf jeden Fall weiter als mein Flur lang ist 

Anstelle meiner klaren Brillenggläser fahre ich im dunkeln nur noch mit meiner Ray-Ban   

Zum Auftakt treffe ich mich wohl Anfang der Woche mal mit Janus auf dem Alsterwanderweg. Bis dann also!


----------



## Rabbit (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> ...that's the real reason, isn't it??!! *


 Und wieder erwischt  

Nee, ehrlich, bin vor etwa 30 Min. erst in die Tür. Man, war das wieder ein Tag ... 

cu next week,
Harry


----------



## two2one (11. September 2003)

Hi Kids,

Es ist vollbracht, das ertse HB Sundown Run. 

Ein kleines bericht,

Wir so um 20:10 von K Hütte los gefahren, Andre(Sanz) und Ich.
Hat sich ja doch jemend anders aus dem haus getraut.  

Sind jedenfalls so berg hoch richtung ehesdorferheuweg/am bergwerk  gefahren, und wolten eigendlich richtung heide fahren, aber nach dem ersten abfahrt haben wir entshieden doch in der Haake zu bleiben, ist ja nicht so weit von der krankenhaus entfernt Da nach sind wir noch so einer stunde durch die schlam und nebel gekamft, uber die kaiserstuhl(wo wir Bigfoot im wald gehört haben), zum autobahnuberquerung, dann am krankenhaus vorbei, durch die kinderspeilplatz, wieder hoch zum kuhtrift, dan  runter zur Hütte. 

Das adrenaline verschwindet jetzt langsam wieder....ich liebe dunkele single trails.

Nächstes mal wirds verleicht auch trocken sine dann kommt ihr alle mit und wir konnen es Bigfoot richtig zeigen.

Gruss
nat


----------



## OBRADY (12. September 2003)

Wenn Martin nächstes mal seine Ray-Ban trägt bin ich unbedingt dabei......
Gruß Anja


----------



## two2one (12. September 2003)

mittwoch?
oder
donnerstag?

nat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (12. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von two2one _
> *mittwoch?
> oder
> donnerstag?
> *


Montag! In Timmendorf  

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## two2one (13. September 2003)

ach nö. da komme ich so wie so nicht rechtzeitig hin, ich schreib es mal wieder für donnerstag ein.

gruss,
Nat


----------

